
You don't need a degree to become a Product Manager - utsavnakrani
https://medium.com/@thisishustler/my-journey-from-being-a-college-dropout-to-a-product-manager-3c993841e657
======
Khelavaster
Cisco, Microsoft, and others have had project manager certifications for
years..

~~~
TomMarius
Project management is a completely different discipline. Product management is
about the design of a product, whereas project management is about the
implementation of a vision.

